# 50 posts and over i'll do it my way.



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, just recently i questioned the 50 posts qualifying rule, first off let me say that i will abide by any rules laid down to establish an honest way to run any sort of competition . the post i made did create a lot of reply's, to date 110 reply's 1164 views.The reply's were a mixed bag to say the least , some informative ,
some humorous ,some Sh$%^#, What i got from all this is that i will not reach 50 posts by just posting rubbish to reach this goal , so with the approval of the administers of this forum i would like to run a little competition myself.
For the next ten nights i will post a pic of a sunrise or a sunset and when i reach 50 posts i will pose a question and the first to lodge the right answer will win 
a switch blade metal vibrating lure posted to any state in australia .this way i can reach my 50 posts in a satisfying way .and give the members something nice to look at. open to all.
No. 1


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

margray, great idea there mate, i'll be watching

cheers pete


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ohh yeah im watchin this ;-) 
Good on ya :twisted:


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Thats the sort of creative (devious??? joking ;-) ) thinking I like! :idea: :idea:

Great way to show your photos off to everyone and the best bit is that your generous enough to give a prize to someone who is 'listening' to your posts as you reach the magical 50 mark.

Good on ya :mrgreen:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ray that is a smart move for a septuagenarian sawtellian ;-)


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I am going to get in early......I think the answer is "seven" :lol:


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

The answer is banana !


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

number 2


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

lol, the 50 post saga continues!

Me, I would have just replied to every trip report that gets posted - There'd have to be at least 20 reports per week. ("Great catch", "great pics", "great report" etc etc). But hey, this is a novel way to do it too.


----------



## susieq (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread, if only to see the pics...pretty.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

"...i'll do it my way...."

....does this mean you're being frank with us? :lol:


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

nice work mate. Love the photo's .

I'll check back on updates


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have just realised i am going up to caloundra late next week so i am going to double up and put in another pic today as i want to finalize every thing before go
so this will make three down seven to go


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Clouds

All of your photos seem to have them somewhere in them ;-)


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

Two more today
no 4








no 5


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Oops Margray - you posted two pics in one post - ooh no - that means by the time you post all ten, and ask the question..and give the answer you still won't be at 50 ! :shock:  You'll now have to post 11 pics !


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Andrew i did make a mistake i meant to make two seperate posts  ;-) ;-) ;-) incidently what time of the day or night do you guys think best to "pose the question" I am thinking about 7.00 pm which should suit retirees and also the workers, thanks to all for the manner you have shown an interest ,i am only doing this to have a bit of fun and also reach my goal in a proper manner .
regards ray


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Ray - well done - that last post means you've caught up. ;-) I reckon you should pop the question at 8.30pm est - which would be 8pm cst and 6.30pm wst. That gives every one around Oz a go ! 8)


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice pics there, do i qualify for your comp as don't have 50 yet... :shock:


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Yeah I agree with Fishsmith....Do us under achievers get a go at the prize???? ;-)


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

Now, look what you have made me do fishsmith, ;-) 8) yes open to all members.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Good man Good man....I'm happy now!!


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Waits in anticipation for the big question


----------



## ned (Dec 26, 2008)

Lovely photos. It would be interesting to know where/when they were taken.


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

no. 6


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

no.7


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow Ray , you are certainly a photographer , so did i get the answer right , it was , what is my profession wasnt it ? hooray i win , i win , oops its not over yet , Nurse its not over you lied to me , Nurse !!!, its NOT OVER YET, bahhh :? :?


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

nice pics dude :wink: 8) 
^see, why can't you just spam your way to your desired post count like everybody else


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

CHEERS MATE THIS SHOULD MAKE 38, NICE PICS BY THE WAY..


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

They all have the Sun in them........


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

They are all taken in Tasmania...


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay lets finish this up on tuesday night 
I will ask the question tuesday 8.30 pm E.S.T.
first person to post the correct answer will win a switch blade metal vibration lure "purple glimmer"
i do not have any affiliation or financial gain in giving away this prize.in fact i also have a bishop 35 surecatch spin and troll lure
which i will give away to the second person who posts the correct answer 
postage to any state in australia will be paid for,
I hope you have had fun watching .

the winners will be decided by the time listed on their reply on this site
photo no 8


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

My favourite shot so far, nice work.


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

photo no 9


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWEPP58AACpfgAAQQKdCEIAgFIA/79+gMADjNETEyFPE0g09TajTTaahE0ZNT1MgABoADUzUymp6nkjEPUyNGhorSDHj4M1LT7Ez4m3ZA88SPATu9owukXLDkSQuipDcII4lOkpbquvPakjqxc9XWQHiHoKkEKExOD2Ol1EQ0sCWySMXXJhjDGNY5Uydy86lOpC5Emr7Zsk1hA0lHqcPyaJOi76y4XsQciU7TUVs0tuZogVmVhF0zRInAsbizxgeQIqYsu91BOs0M79OKHqMRnkNh4oEJoXA8qhGy3GDaxJDBYExYfKtJvEHIIOjFaEYBvxwdGgsleFYILOHMkDpWVnkrj+LuSKcKEgwh5/PgA==


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Absolutely beautifull mate well done , say thats a nice creek ;-) :lol: .


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Terrific Ray - well done !

Am looking forward to tomorrow night !


----------



## Eyetag (Oct 25, 2008)

Well done,I like your style.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Imagine when he gets to 100posts or 1000posts :lol: 
Good Stuff!!!!


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

Could'nt decide which photo to use so i will put two in ,and tonight i will ask the question at 8.30 pm . i have reached my 50 posts and i hope you have enjoyed 
these photo's of tasmania .the photographer is Dan Fellow and he has an amazing dvd out called" desktop Tasmania 2000 full screen digital photos " retails for about $20.00. i have no affiliation except to say i am glad i bought a copy as even with my equipment could not come close to the quality of his work.


----------



## susieq (Oct 16, 2008)

That's it...regardless of the cold, I'm moving down to Tassie...it's boootiful!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

margray1962 said:


> these photo's of tasmania .the photographer is Dan Fellow and he has an amazing dvd out called" desktop Tasmania 2000 full screen digital photos " retails for about $20.00.


Eeeeeek. :shock: :shock: :shock: Then I hope you have his permission to reproduce his photos on a public website....... :? :?

Wouldn't want you getting into strife trying to reach your goal of 50 posts!


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am not showing these photos for personal gain and i would have thought with close to 800 views and exposure on a great site such as this he would be thankful of the exposure .The 2000 plus photos have got to be seen to be believed ,not just sunrises and sunsets. Look up his web site he has a screen saver that i think you can download .as i have said before the dvd is app. $20.00.great value , if you go to tassie use your own camera for personal shots ,and purchase the dvd for the scenic views
thanks for concern 
regards ray


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

margray1962 said:


> I am not showing these photos for personal gain and i would have thought with close to 800 views and exposure on a great site such as this he would be thankful of the exposure .The 2000 plus photos have got to be seen to be believed ,not just sunrises and sunsets. Look up his web site he has a screen saver that i think you can download .as i have said before the dvd is app. $20.00.great value , if you go to tassie use your own camera for personal shots ,and purchase the dvd for the scenic views
> thanks for concern
> regards ray


I think your safe, I dare say had you reproduced them at ther original quality and format it would be more of an issue, you can't do much with a 150k jpeg.


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

50 Posts, 50 Replies - will it was almost similtaneous - great pics.


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well i would like to thank all that took an interest over 800 lookers stimulated action at least, the question is 
the pictures all depicted scenes of what ????two words required clue is both words start with the letter  S


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Sunset and sunrise


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Sunrise and Sunset


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Doh! Close but no cigar.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

damnit some people are fast :shock: :shock:


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

sunrise serenity, sunrise sky ,shadows sunrise, shadows sky,shadows serenity, serenity sky,sky scenes.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Sunset and Sunrise

Just in case it's the other way round.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

sunrise sunset


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Sky & sea


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Sun and sky

or maybe

serenity and stillness

or perhaps

serene scenes


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

begining and end


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

space & serenity


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

you must have been reading my mind with that edit solatree!!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Sorry Sam !


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Just to make it easy to look for a pattern.....


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

southern skies


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

spectacular sunsets


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

serene silence


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I may be lateral, but there are at least 2 pics with no sea. Damn you Edward de Bono.

Sexual symbolism (I can see it ;-) )
Suffering succotash

I'm not as lateral as zipper though...


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

solar sensations


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

sbd said:


> I'm not as lateral as zipper though...


i try my best


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Sounds of silence.


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Seductive Scenery


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Stunning Spectacle


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Superb Settings


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Stupendous Surroundings


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

scenic shots :lol:


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Silly Sam :lol:


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Spanking Sunbeams


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Splendorous Stratosphere


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Subtle Stage


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Sterling Sundown


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Sublime Sight


----------



## Peteren (Jun 29, 2009)

sunset sunrise


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

I Gotta be getting close 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Super Snapshots


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Screen savers


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Sensational Scenes


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Screen Saver :?


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

stereotypical sunsets


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

somewhere south  something somewhere, southern sunrise ,sunrise scenes[scenery],sunrise sunshine


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Southern Sparkle


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

thank you for your response the first two entrys were correct, sunrise sunsets. Solatree first and Hiraedd second it didnt matter which way round .if you two email me your addresses i will post out your prizes . I think every body is a winner .just to show you this photographer is not just a sun man here is another photo selected at random out of over 2000 stunning photo's


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the fun and great pics and well done on your 50+ posts :lol: regards, Kieran.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUBD9fUAAB3fgAAQQIWAGAQgEAA/79+gMADU2iJ6mSDQMmakyeh6oImGiU9Cekeo9I2oZCsmk9Q9R6j1DI9QAAQjfGszutqsfFvBAV5modFoFW7Tb8IOfHxWPODM+5Uv9wpVQCZOSOI8SdS5gTQpnqiO6K4/P0Yq+QjocFazcZ3dYPtaXD2oizcZgphwIAFo77A9712qQpURsjDnLJzZF2AjCPw0kNpk5LDCYCDzKs4IsYIOVLuSx21R8KGpY2phCyk8oQNUX3foUDZpH99Wgfi7kinChIICH6+o


----------



## Beanhead (Nov 13, 2008)

As an artist myself, I'm uncomfortable with the jovial nature of which this artist's copyright has been dealt with.
In this case, it would seem he has received some great publicity. but a much better way of respecting and promoting his work, would be seeking his permission and displaying his work in an arena of his decision.


----------



## Kalgrm (Nov 15, 2008)

Beanhead said:


> As an artist myself, I'm uncomfortable with the jovial nature of which this artist's copyright has been dealt with.
> In this case, it would seem he has received some great publicity. but a much better way of respecting and promoting his work, would be seeking his permission and displaying his work in an arena of his decision.


+1

Breaking copyright laws is not a good thing to do, and they have indeed been broken in this thread. The forum could be held responsible for the breach of copyright and could face legal action. My advice to the moderators is to delete the thread at the soonest possible chance (sorry Ray - it was a great idea, but it would have worked much better if YOU had made the shots, rather than leave us with the impression that these were yours.)

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Well done Margray.

In achieving your goal of 50 posts, I'm sure you must have set some sort of record. The last 2 threads you've started have evoked between them 207 replies over 13 pages with 3265 views to date!  
The only other thread I've seen recently with a post count over 100 was when somebody (sorry, cant remember who) posted a link to an article which rubbished Hobies Mirage Drive system, and of course this stirred up all the Hobie Owners!!



Beanhead said:


> As an artist myself, I'm uncomfortable with the jovial nature of which this artist's copyright has been dealt with.
> In this case, it would seem he has received some great publicity. but a much better way of respecting and promoting his work, would be seeking his permission and displaying his work in an arena of his decision.


-1

Pretty sure Dan would be delighted with the extra (Toll Free) exposure his magnificent work has had over the last few days, to an audience of over 5000 members + guests. The images displayed on this site are low res (no Good for Printing, pretty much lego bricks on a printed page) and if he gets more sales of his DVD fantastic.(no such thing as bad publicity)

Anyway Margray, well done in reaching your goal in a monumental way!


----------



## Kalgrm (Nov 15, 2008)

charleymonkey said:


> Pretty sure Dan would be delighted with the extra (Toll Free) exposure his magnificent work has had over the last few days, to an audience of over 5000 members + guests. The images displayed on this site are low res (no Good for Printing, pretty much lego bricks on a printed page) and if he gets more sales of his DVD fantastic.(no such thing as bad publicity)


Spoken like someone who has never had their intellectual property misappropriated ....

If they were my photos being passed off as someone else's like this, I'd be demanding the appropriate usage fees multiplied by 3. In this case, with 1000 viewings of 10 photos, the invoice to AKFF would amount to something like $1500. Being a professional landscape photographer myself, I have indeed invoiced organisations for the unauthorised use of my work - and been paid for it. Far from "being delighted" by the unauthorised reproduction of my work, I've been *extremely annoyed* when I've discovered this type of thing happening.

The quality of the image (resolution) is not a factor in this - they have been reproduced without the permission of the copyright owner and without due credit (for the first few pages, at least). The copyright owner is entitled to be paid for that reproduction of his work under Australian and international copyright laws.

Graeme


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, no matter in all walks of life and no matter what you try to do there will be some people that will see the bad side .I never at any time stated or implied that the photos were by me .i recently visited Tasmania and purchased a legal copy of dan fellows works ,all i wanted to do was share a small segment with others . I am sorry if i have offended any one ,it was not intentional. To the moderators i take full responsibility if my action has caused concern and if you feel it is neccessary please strip this segment from australian kayak fishing forum .copy right is there to protect the owner of mis use of his/her property .i did not 
in my mundane way of thinking intend misuse . I apologize to those that i have offended.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

charleymonkey said:


> Pretty sure Dan would be delighted with the extra (Toll Free) exposure his magnificent work has had over the last few days, to an audience of over 5000 members + guests. The images displayed on this site are low res (no Good for Printing, pretty much lego bricks on a printed page) and if he gets more sales of his DVD fantastic.(no such thing as bad publicity)


The key here is "Pretty sure he would be delighted". Has anyone gained his permission? If not, don't reproduce them! He may not mind that they have been reproduced but he must give his permission first. It's hard for some people to understand why photographers get fired up about this but please understand that you are using their work without their permission. It may be easy to rip images off but it doesn't make it right.

That's the law... it's called Copyright.


----------



## riv (Aug 13, 2008)

margray1962 said:


> Well, no matter in all walks of life and no matter what you try to do there will be some people that will see the bad side .I never at any time stated or implied that the photos were by me


For the first post or 2 i did think that you had taken the photos however you did state the source once people started to comment on them.

As for the others, margray1962 put up 12 low res images out of 2000 also go to Dans site and read the first sentance.

"DESKTOP TASMANIA is a stunning collection of over 2000 high resolution digital photos on CD Rom depicting the many wonders of Australia's island state. The CD also includes 50 action videos and an 85 photo freeware screensaver and comes with it's own photo viewer software. *The photos can be used copyright free for non commercial printing, presentations, email, and more*."

Also he give a link to his online photo book with most of the above shots in it so anyone can download them.
http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/Photoguyy ... niaPhotos#

Cheers


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

riv said:


> *The photos can be used copyright free for non commercial printing, presentations, email, and more*."


There we go, dispute over! That is permission to reproduce. Sorted.


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks allan, on my legally purchased copy i was aware that it clearly states the same sentence that you have put in your post .So lets put this matter to rest.
Except to say that if any one is contemplating a trip tp tassie do it .my wife and i did a fly drive, arranging accommodation as we travelled, and it is a stunning 
part of oz. we took 21 days and run out of time .we did not see much of the east coast so we are going back again to "finish off this section .
Dan Fellows dvd can be purchased on the spirit of tasmania,souvenir shops ,airport ,and river cruises we purchased ours on the Tamar river cruise.
we will let you know via this forum when we are going and will purchase this dvd for any one who cant make the trip themselves .
Incidently what about we start a Travel club segment ??????? or does it already exist.
regards Ray & margie


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

margray1962 said:


> Thanks allan, on my legally purchased copy i was aware that it clearly states the same sentence that you have put in your post .So lets put this matter to rest.
> Except to say that if any one is contemplating a trip tp tassie do it .my wife and i did a fly drive, arranging accommodation as we travelled, and it is a stunning
> part of oz. we took 21 days and run out of time .we did not see much of the east coast so we are going back again to "finish off this section .
> Dan Fellows dvd can be purchased on the spirit of tasmania,souvenir shops ,airport ,and river cruises we purchased ours on the Tamar river cruise.
> ...


Hmm, maybe this post should be moved to the commercial section.... ;-)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

riv said:


> *The photos can be used copyright free for non commercial printing, presentations, email, and more*."


All good.

I only raised the concern because I deal with photographers every day and know how they can be if they feel their copyright has been breached...Better to be safe then sorry, and I'm glad this guy is open to his images being showcased in free media (otherwise we would have had to delete the entire thread and Margray would have been back to 35 posts! :shock: )

ps. I lived in Tassie for 2 years and can vouch for what a great place it is. Stunning, and it really is a photographers paradise...


----------



## Kalgrm (Nov 15, 2008)

Davey G said:


> riv said:
> 
> 
> > *The photos can be used copyright free for non commercial printing, presentations, email, and more*."
> ...


Okay, well if the guy is prepared to give away his rights so cheaply, it's not for me to worry about.

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Kalgrm said:


> Okay, well if the guy is prepared to give away his rights so cheaply, it's not for me to worry about.
> 
> Cheers,
> Graeme


Exactly.... 8)


----------



## Beanhead (Nov 13, 2008)

riv said:


> The photos can be used copyright free for non commercial printing, presentations, email, and more."


Damn, that's the first time I've been wrong this year.  My apologies.
On the plus side I gained 2 more posts.
Regards 
Dave [the touchy artist]


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks for your post beanhead ,there were a couple of arm chair solicitors who were also ready to condemn without knowing the full facts,
regards Ray


----------



## Beanhead (Nov 13, 2008)

Ray, in this case I've been proven wrong but the full facts of copyright were never out in the open, even after Davey g questioned this earlier in your thread.
I think it's a bit harsh to call myself and the other artists who posted their concerns "armchair solicitors'.
We are simply protecting our creative product as best we can.
Regards 
Dave [the touchy artist]


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Beanhead said:


> Ray, in this case I've been proven wrong but the full facts of copyright were never out in the open, even after Davey g questioned this earlier in your thread.
> I think it's a bit harsh to call myself and the other artists who posted their concerns "armchair solicitors'.
> We are simply protecting our creative product as best we can.
> Regards
> Dave [the touchy artist]


Well said Dave.


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

In hindsight, after several posts where people have commented on the quality of your shots, may well be worth telling the populace they aren't your photos that you are posting. Actually, may have been worth making that clear from the outset, as most people who post photo's, post theirs.

Just a thought. Internet forums are fickle places where you open yourself up for the scrutiny of everyone. Be prepared! ;-)


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Woohoo! What a great day. Got upgraded to premium economy on my flight from Melbourne so had hot hostees offering me free food and drink AND I find out I won 2nd place in the 50 posts comp!


----------



## Tor (Mar 10, 2008)

Congrats on your fifty Margray... ;-)


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

does that mean i'm in trouble for my avatar i didn't get permision.i hope none of these photographers have burnt copies of cds and movies at home because that would be very naughty
cheers clarkey


----------



## Tor (Mar 10, 2008)

And I did it my way.

This is my 50 and now I just need to finish building my "canyak" and start fishing and taking photo's... :? 


[url=http://www.jemwatercraft.com/...w.jemwatercraft.com/forum/view ... f=8&t=2535

Tor


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Got my prize  Looking forward to catching some fish on it. Thanks again for a great idea.


----------

